# Public consultation on sale of state assets



## Brendan Burgess (28 Jul 2010)

http://www.finance.gov.ie/viewdoc.asp?DocID=6396

The public are invited to make submissions to this newly established group. 

Deadline: Friday 10th September 2010


----------



## ajapale (15 Oct 2010)

I missed this in July. Did any one make any submissions?


----------



## onq (16 Oct 2010)

I missed it too.
Prices for assets are lowest now.
Pointless selling assets in a Recession.

ONQ.


----------

